# PACOALADROQUE 6 mil.



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Por apearte el tratamiento, llegaste a 6 mil.

Felicidades, un gusto como siempre leerte por acá.


----------



## Peterdg

Paco,

También de mi parte, ¡muchas felicidades! 

Espero verte mucho más en el foro. ¡Tus comentarios siempre van al grano!


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Paco*:

¡Mis felicitaciones por tus 6.000 _posts_!

Y mi agradecimiento por hacer que no tenga que mirar nunca el santo DRAE -que siempre lo citas tú-.
Aquí un regalito.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Colchonero

Muchas felicidades, estimado Paco. Tus comentarios siempre tienen un punto de sensatez y buen tono que es muy de agradecer. Un placer leerlos. (Aúpa Atleti)


----------



## blasita

*¡Muchísimas Felicidades, Paco!*

Gracias; es siempre un placer leer tus certeros comentarios.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Me encanta saber como se decían las cosas en tu Cartagena natal. Mis felicitaciones


----------



## Pinairun

Paco, cartagenero de pro, ¡enhorabuena por esos seis mil!


----------



## chamyto

Enhorabuena por esos 6000 posts .


----------



## Namarne

Muchas felicidades por los 6.000 posts. Y que cumplas muchos más, como se dice siempre. 
J


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Muchas gracias a todos por las felicitaciones. Me encanta este foro y sus miembros.

Saludos de un "peñiquero (cartagenero) en El Puerto de Santa María.

Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## ninux

Me uno a las celebraciones, aunque sea solo
un "neo-Senior" agradeciéndote tus correcciones gramaticales,

Gracias Paco, ¡Sigue así!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

ninux said:


> Me uno a las celebraciones, aunque sea solo
> un "neo-Senior" agradeciéndote tus correcciones gramaticales,
> 
> Gracias Paco, ¡Sigue así!


 
Gracias por tu felicitación.

Un abrazo


----------



## kreiner

Otra que estoy a punto de perderme... Si es que esta gente corre más que Vettel (lo siento, hubiera querido decir: que Alonso, pero no hay manera...).
Enhorabuena, Paco, y gracias por todo.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

kreiner said:


> Otra que estoy a punto de perderme... Si es que esta gente corre más que Vettel (lo siento, hubiera querido decir: que Alonso, pero no hay manera...).
> Enhorabuena, Paco, y gracias por todo.


 Muchas gracias y un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Andoush

¡Felicitaciones, Paco! Siempre es un gusto leer tus aportaciones ...
Saludos desde lejos lejos,
Andoush


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Andoush said:


> ¡Felicitaciones, Paco! Siempre es un gusto leer tus aportaciones ...
> Saludos desde lejos lejos,
> Andoush


 Muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## torrebruno

Tanto Paco, ni tanto Paco, ¡esas confianzas!: Don Francisco, con todas sus letras, las que se merece.
Oyes, que si se te acaba el hielo, que te pases por mi fiestecita que tengo de sobra. Y ya de paso te traes algo de manzanilla, que te he *quincao* y te la quieres quedar toda.
Un abrazo y a por otros seis mil.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

torrebruno said:


> Tanto Paco, ni tanto Paco, ¡esas confianzas!: Don Francisco, con todas sus letras, las que se merece.
> Oyes, que si se te acaba el hielo, que te pases por mi fiestecita que tengo de sobra. Y ya de paso te traes algo de manzanilla, que te he *quincao* y te la quieres quedar toda.
> Un abrazo y a por otros seis mil.


 
Muchas gracias, casi paisano.

Un abrazo


----------



## clares3

Felicidades barrigaverdes, PacoAladroque, y que nos sigamos viendo en el foro.
Aquí que se pueden hacer preguntas indiscretas: ¿marina mercante o de la otra? Siendo de Cartagena podría ser cualquiera...
Saludos cordiales


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

clares3 said:


> Felicidades barrigaverdes, PacoAladroque, y que nos sigamos viendo en el foro.
> Aquí que se pueden hacer preguntas indiscretas: ¿marina mercante o de la otra? Siendo de Cartagena podría ser cualquiera...
> Saludos cordiales


 De la otra.

Saludos


----------



## clares3

PACOALADROQUE said:


> De la otra.  Saludos


Susórdenes de parte de un cabo de la infantería española. 
Un abrazo
Jose (Murcia, España )


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

clares3 said:


> Susórdenes de parte de un cabo de la infantería española.
> Un abrazo
> Jose (Murcia, España )


 Infantería de Marina, supongo.

Saludos


----------



## clares3

Hola
San Quintín 32, Valladolid. Años 77/78. El de infantería de marina fue mi hermano Luis. 
Feliz singladura.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

clares3 said:


> Hola
> San Quintín 32, Valladolid. Años 77/78. El de infantería de marina fue mi hermano Luis.
> Feliz singladura.


 Gracias
Un abrazo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Con mucho retraso. Felicidades. Avante a toda máquina. Un placer leerte.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Muchas gracias a todos compañeros, no me había dado cuenta.

Sois magníficos.

Un fuerte abrazo


----------

